# Maturity



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I just went out for a walk, and Ollie (about 3 1/2 months) met a little Bichon Friese and lets just say hew got VERY excited, if you know what I mean which took me by surprise.

So, can I take it that he is reaching or has reached maturity? 

What advice can anyone give about coping with his "needs".


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I now think that the other dog was in heat, hence Ollies reaction. The people I met were only looking after the dog, and I saw it again today. I'm assuming that the baby-sitter didn't know this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It will just be over excitement at his age. He is nowhere near maturity yet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is too young at 3.5 months to be mature in that way, however he is a male and may pick up the scent of an in season bitch this young, also he could just be excited by his new friend and want to play. 

Male cockapoos tend to mature around 7-10 months, but all males are different and mature at different rates so this is just a guide, you should see him showing much more interest in females in heat at this time .. saying that females in season shouldn't be out walking around entire males .. not fair on the male.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

He was definitely picking up on something, because he hasn't shown himself (am I trying to be too delicate?  ) in that way with any other dog he has met.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

